# Resume-CPC looking for entry level coding position in NH County or FF County,CT



## eolah1974@gmail.com (Mar 21, 2012)

Elaine OlahCPC
17-B Heritage Circle, Southbury, CT
Email:  eolah@att.net    Tel: (203)980-8320

EXPERIENCE SUMMARY

Certified Professional Coder and Medical Billing Specialist with over 18 years of experience, including: ICD-9/CPT-4/HCPC coding, medical billing and claims (including resubmissions and appeals), Accounts receivable/payables, Help Desk operations. I am fluent in Medical Terminology and have exceptional verbal and written communication skills. Additional skills include; a working knowledge of Microsoft Office Suite (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook), Quick Books, PayChex and ADP, Adobe PDF Writer/Editor, IDX billing, Medical Manager, Brightree, FastTrack and MedForce, Clinix, Symed billing programs.  

WORK HISTORY

Accounting Manager IPS Physicians Services (Billing Company), Bethlehem, CT. 	        2011-Present  
•	Timely and correct charge and payment entry
•	Reviewing Superbill information (checking of CPT and ICD-9 codes)
•	Analysis and processing of monthly AR reports to ensure maxim third-party reimbursement
•	Consulting with clients and patients to ensure understanding of coverage and billing process.

         Medicaid and Medicare Billing Specialist J & L Medical Services, Middlebury, CT	      2008-2011
•	Medicare and Medicaid billing and appeals	
•	Research and follow-up of all denied claims
•	Obtaining Prior Authorizations and verifying electronic claim submission
•	Analysis and processing of the AR report 30-120 days

          Billing Specialist/Bookkeeper A&C Medical Supplies, INC, Southbury, CT 		      2005-2008
•	Analysis and Processing of AR (AR 30-120), AP and Payroll     
•	Medicare and Medicaid billing
•	Consultation with clients and patients regarding billing and monthly statements inquiries
•	Showroom sales of DME equipment

          Medical Receptionist Southbury Medical Associates, Southbury, CT			       2001-2005
•	General office activities; phones, scheduling appointments, prescription refills
•	Assisted billing office with insurance claims and other duties

          Billing Specialist/Medical Secretary Robert A. Lanzi , MD, Orange, C 		       1995-2001
•	Responsible for patient billing, claims denial, follow-up, and A/R reviews
•	Medical transcription
•	Appointment scheduling
•	AP, Payroll, petty cash and 401-K distributions      

         EDUCATION
         Medical Coding Program (2009-2010) Danbury Hospital, Danbury, CT                                                                                          
         Medical Secretarial Program (1974-1977) Mattatuck Community College, Waterbury, CT

         PROFESSIONAL CERTIFICATIONS AND CREDENTIALS
         Certified Professional Coder (2011) American Academy of Professional Coders
         Certificate: Medical Coding (2010) American Academy of Professional Coders
         Certificate: Medical Records Coding (2010) Danbury Hospital School of Medical Records 

        AFFILIATIONS & MEMBERSHIPS
•	American Associations of Professional Coders (AAPC)
•	Volunteer work for Vitas Innovative Hospice Care


----------

